# HELP! I tried putting 2 male hedgehogs together....



## Yas112 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi! 

I have 2 male hedgehogs - 8 month old (Lychee) and 6 week old (Harvey)

I tried putting them together outside their cages for playtime. First Lychee started smelling and licking the Harvey. Then the older hedgehog began to pee, so i took away the baby. Now he keeps following me everywhere!! When i put him back in his cage, he keeps trying to get out and get me to take him to the younger hedgehog. WHY!? why is he trying to get to the other hedgehog? Why did he pee? Should i put them back together? 

Any help will be great! THANKS Yas


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The pee is just a marking scent. Your older hedgehog is showing the little one who's boss of the territory. Be very careful with letting them get together especially if they're not neutered as aggression would be next signs


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh crap, won't let me edit anymore lol.. just be sure to supervise their playing time together


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Are you 100% sure the baby is a male?


----------



## Yas112 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes I'm sure that they are both males. Ill try not to put them together anymore as I'm scared they will fight


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

hegies are solitary creatures so no reason to put them together really.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I see from other posts that you are planning on breeding? I really think that if you don't know that males can not be put together that you need to own hedgehogs for longer (as in years) before you consider breeding them. It seems like you don't have the basic knowledge about hedgehogs at this time.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

Putting males together is a case by case basis. I haven't managed it successfully. Every time so far they fight. No major injuries yet thank the gods. Many breeders do house males together but they do so from babyhood and not every male is compatible with other males. Every time you group house any hedgehog, male or female, you take a risk and if you have the space for everyone to have their own cages it's usually best to keep them separate. It sounds like you have an older male and a younger male, If the older male has never been group housed then you're probably too late to try and group house. 

You really need to find a mentor breeder in your area. Someone who has gone through all of this before and who you can call on the phone when problems arise because while we're very good here at getting back to you there will be that one time when no one is on and you have someone die because you didn't have someone to call for help.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Having a couple of mentors is always a good idea so if one is not available, another will be. When bad things happen, it happens fast. 

Ask questions, questions and more questions and write down responses so you will be somewhat prepared. Also remember that no matter how prepared we think we are, when it actually happens, we start second guessing ourselves. 

Yes, you can post on here but consider the fact that there are people who respond to breeding and babies threads even though they have no experience whatever.


----------



## Yas112 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information!! Yes i understand, how can i find a mentor ? Do you know any ?


----------

